# KEVIN OWENS JUST KILLED VINCE



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Shit, he didn't get his hands up or anything.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

That was beautiful to watch.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

So Vince is dead and Owens should be arrested for murder????


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Shit like that is why Kevin was scouted in the first place.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just proves that a lot of fat can kill you.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens is now an established destructive heel after that segment :banderas


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

THAT is the Kevin Owens I know and love. He knocked it out of the park with that beat down. That was badass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hands down one of the best endings to a Smackdown in forever. Crazy, batshit and insane KO is the best KO.. I'm looking forward to Shane and KO in HIAC now.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I would of thought Shane would have came out


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:vincecry

Dude is more man than most of the roster. He took a legit headbutt to the face which immediately made him bleed. Meanwhile I have to watch John Cena and others visibly put their hands up before they get hit with steel stairs and the way they do it looks sooooooo fake.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

KO's best work in a long time.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Can KO own WWE now please?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Great segment, but worse has happened to vince back in the day.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great segment


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Didn't watch but please tell me he powerbombed Vince


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Now that's how you make a fucking star.

KO was fan fucking tastic.

Biggest moment on SD since the split by far.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Vince made Owens tonight. Owens did great work, but Vince sold that like a boss. Wrestlers take note that's how you SELL. Bumping isn't selling kids.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> :vincecry
> 
> Dude is more man than most of the roster. He took a legit headbutt to the face which immediately made him bleed. Meanwhile I have to watch John Cena and others visibly put their hands up before they get hit with steel stairs and the way they do it looks sooooooo fake.


Vince does have more of a set than most of the roster. He probably wanted Owens to kill and not hold back. 

Brilliant work by Owens tonight. I still wanted a PUP but that would've really killed Vince.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Blood is back in wwe good?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man Vince is a tough old man isn't he?

And this is the heel KO should have been, none of this jokey trying to be cool heel.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, he really didn't. 

We're still getting that Roman push and shitty booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO the only good thing going on SD right now.

They'll ruin this in the next couple of weeks, though, since all of the McMahon's are involved, especially Stephanie, if she plays a big role in this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Vince is the only McMahon that matters, he's the star maker. 

Not Shane or Steph, people think just because they're McMahons a beat down or segment with them means shit.

Vince is where the money is and where a star can be made.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

as usual Owens is awesome.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Headliner said:


> :vincecry
> 
> Dude is more man than most of the roster. He took a legit headbutt to the face which immediately made him bleed. Meanwhile I have to watch John Cena and others visibly put their hands up before they get hit with steel stairs and the way they do it looks sooooooo fake.


Those guys have to wrestle 200 shows a year though. Vince taking a stiff shot once in a blue moon is awesome, but doesn't make the wrestlers pussies.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

There are few people in this world I like more than Vince McMahon, if I was front row I would not be going home with my family tonight. I would have hopped the guardrail and beat the hell out of Kevin until security pulled me off and I'm not joking.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> Didn't watch but please tell me he powerbombed Vince


It was way cooler than that, watch it.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

KO did it for the Rock.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Who was the last wrestler to get their hands on Vince like that? I can't remember any since CM Punk. And whoever it was, certainly wasn't to that extent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vince's booking leaves a lot to be desired these days, but damn, gotta credit him for willing to take bumps at that age, especially a headbutt right in the face lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SureUmm said:


> Those guys have to wrestle 200 shows a year though. Vince taking a stiff shot once in a blue moon is awesome, but doesn't make the wrestlers pussies.


I never said they were pussies. It doesn't change the fact that an old man just went out there and took a headbutt to the face when some of his own wrestlers would whine if someone worked stiff on them. 


Empress said:


> Vince does have more of a set than most of the roster. He probably wanted Owens to kill and not hold back.
> 
> Brilliant work by Owens tonight. I still wanted a PUP but that would've really killed Vince.


Remember he took that hard punt by Orton in 2009.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

One way to please the smarks is to give a spot on someone who they like..lol

As long as itvmake the business alive..you get ;actors" be stars..


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Heath V said:


> There are few people in this world I like more than Vince McMahon, if I was front row I would not be going home with my family tonight. I would have hopped the guardrail and beat the hell out of Kevin until security pulled me off and I'm not joking.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

And that just made Owens a fuckin star right there


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

KO and Shane rivalry is already a lot better than AJ and Shane.

Best ending of Smackdown since the split last year.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Who was the last wrestler to get their hands on Vince like that? I can't remember any since CM Punk. And whoever it was, certainly wasn't to that extent.


Roman last year got him with a superman punch but that was it.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Vince is a crazy sonavbitch to take bumps like that at his age. Showing the young'uns how it is done :mark


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Got a feeling we're getting HHH/Owens at WM next year. :hmm:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Vince is over 70 years old and still going out there to put people over. What a beast. While there is legit criticism for his booking, that man has never been afraid to lay down in order to make a talent look legit.

Owens was a cold blooded killer out there and Vince is a nutcase for taking headbutts and splashes at his age :lol 

What a great segment to showcase the ruthless and unapologetic side of Owens. He was in his element and was always at his best when he has no regard for your life and safety. 

You want to make a feud personal? That's how you do it.

We don't get enough segments like that, especially from heels. Good shit.


----------



## LoveMyMoos (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't know what I'm more excited about, the real beast that is Kevin Owens finally coming out, or the fact that Vince McMahon himself just put KO over.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I never said they were pussies. It doesn't change the fact that an old man just went out there and took a headbutt to the face when some of his own wrestlers would whine if someone worked stiff on them.
> 
> Remember he took that hard punt by Orton in 2009.


I think Vince respects wrestlers who aren't gonna be pussies. He's very old school. He doesn't want it to look real. He wants it to be real. 

Owens is a made man. Austin/Vince was the peak of Mr. McMahon's character but Vince sold it well that he was just some old man being attacked tonight. By the end of the segment, I felt bad for Vince even though he came into the ring as a heel. The old man has still got it when it comes to his character.

KO came out of this total class; making it clear that he's still one of the top sadistic heels.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's crazy that Vince is still out there taking bumps like a champ.

Actually, no it's not.. Vince is just a crazy mothafucker.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I think the audience is stupid though. That singlehandedly should have gotten KO over as a huge face. Vince has been giving us a shitty product for years now and we are on his side? fuck Vince!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heath V said:


> There are few people in this world I like more than Vince McMahon, if I was front row I would not be going home with my family tonight. I would have hopped the guardrail and beat the hell out of Kevin until security pulled me off and I'm not joking.













Ok, dude......


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@Donnie

Here is the segment if you want to update the OP.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I wouldn't even be surprised if Vince told Kevin to legit headbutt him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Got to give credit to Vince, no matter how old he will take a beating to make someone else look good. And that makes KO look like the biggest heel in the company.

Great segment.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Empress said:


> @Donnie
> 
> Here is the segment if you want to update the OP.


wens3 Thankyou, Emp


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SD beat Raw this week by miles. This show was SD of last year. I regularly skip the Woman's segments though.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

they'll just undo it later on though, as if it never happened and they'll book Owens to oblivion nullifying the Vince rub. you can't trust Vince or the WWE.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Just dawned on me that Kevin Steen a guy I've been watching since 07, and the dude has been my favourite wrestler since 2013, just shoot headbutted VINCE and beat the shit out of him on WWE TV wens3 I fucking love wrestling


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Just dawned on me that Kevin Steen a guy I've been watching since 07, just shoot headbutted VINCE and beat the shit out of him on WWE TV wens3 I fucking love wrestling


Would you be happy with HHH/Owens at Mania? 

As for Stephanie, I just know she's going to slap him. I can live with that if he's allowed to give her a PUP. If Vince can take a bump, so can she.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Also, I think it says a lot of what Vince thinks of KO letting KO do that to him.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Wynter said:


> Vince is over 70 years old and still going out there to put people over. What a beast. While there is legit criticism for his booking, that man has never been afraid to lay down in order to make a talent look legit.
> 
> Owens was a cold blooded killer out there and Vince is a nutcase for taking headbutts and splashes at his age :lol
> 
> ...



Well kayfabe wise, the story just doesnt make any sense.

So let's do a recap...

Almost 2 years ago, Vince puts his son in a HIAC match with the Undertaker at WM out of sheer spite as well as get whatever it is in the "lockbox".

He instigates a fight between said son and daughter; again out of spite.

And now suddenly, he is on good terms with the said son as if nothing happened?

If anything, Shane would have seen the a** whuppin that Vince got as a comeuppance for all the time that Vince was spiteful towards him, as well as the other superstars he screwed over. 

Pretty horrible writing I'd say.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I should feel bad for how badly I wanted to see Vince eat a PUP :lol

I can't believe this crazy fucker is still taking moves and headbutts.

You gotta be a special talent to get Vince to come down and put you over in a segment, especially at such a level. The last person was Roman, right?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

deadcool said:


> Well kayfabe wise, the story just doesnt make any sense.
> 
> So let's do a recap...
> 
> ...


In kayfabe, the McMahon's could be like any other family. They fight and randomly make up. They fight but they're still blood at the end of the day; an attack against one McMahon is an attack against all.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

After what Vince did for Owens tonight, Shane better put Owens over at HIAC and if Triple H gets involved, him too. Considering a 72 yr old man is willing to go all out for Owens, then there's no excuse for anyone to not follow suit.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Randy Orton 2009. Vince allowed him to punt him in the head.

Deja vu. Please don't make a fuck up of it like you did then.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Empress said:


> *Would you be happy with HHH/Owens at Mania?
> 
> *As for Stephanie, I just know she's going to slap him. I can live with that if he's allowed to give her a PUP. If Vince can take a bump, so can she.


I didn't even think that could be a possibility but if H returns to defend his families honour and we got a street fight at Mania, I'd die a happy man. We know that H legit loves him and was the deciding vote to sign him so I think he'd happily face him in a match. 

wens3 If they actually let KO drop her it would make this feud SO much bigger than it's going to be. Fingers crossed it happens


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

One of the best segments of the year.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

you have to be special for Vince to put you over though. Only Orton, Lashley (shaving his head at WM 23), Triple H, Cena, Punk, Bryan, Roman and KO have gotten that rub. Vince liked all those guys enough. Be it physically or in a promo, he put them over.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll be happy with Steph being involved in this if it keeps her off Raw and not emasculating the rest of the roster tbh :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

That was really awesome. Another example of the talent excelling when you give them something decent to work with.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907799867639996416
#WheresHangman #FTR #BeingTheElite #WWEStooge


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Empress said:


> In kayfabe, the McMahon's could be like any other family. They fight and randomly make up. They fight but they're still blood at the end of the day; an attack against one McMahon is an attack against all.


Did you even hear some of those nasty spiteful promos Vince gave about Shane? 

No son would ever go back to a parent like that in real life after hearing what Shane had to hear from Vince all those nights.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

deadcool said:


> Did you even hear some of those nasty spiteful promos Vince gave about Shane?
> 
> No son would ever go back to a parent like that in real life after hearing what Shane had to hear from Vince all those nights.


The McMahon's have been fighting and reuniting for almost 20 years now. Vince wanted Taker to kill Shane at Mania and then gave him RAW the next night. Vince wished Shane had never been born and they were fine after that. Vince fought Stephanie in a match before her wedding and she was at his side tonight. Shane and Steph tried to put him out of business by buying ECW and Vince forgave them. WWE Logic makes no sense but their weird family dynamic has stayed constant.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> It was way cooler than that, watch it.


Just watched it and the segments leading up to it. Glad that you're back, Kev. 3 years is a long time, you crazy fuck.












Chrome said:


> Got a feeling we're getting HHH/Owens at WM next year. :hmm:


Can't believe I'm saying this but I'd be done for another HHH match. Thought ending the saga with Rollins was enough but I can admit when I'm wrong.


----------



## Jeremy Johnson (Feb 15, 2016)

was pretty impressed when i saw the blood. vince is a champ


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shane will return with that Haitch rage, after Orton kissed Stephanie. That Vegeta rage after Trunks got sniped by Cell. That Bobby Knight type of rage...


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Just watched it and the segments leading up to it. Glad that you're back, Kev. 3 years is a long time, you crazy fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












HES BACK wens3 


Now that the idea of Owens vs H has been said a few times I now realise I NEED this match, you need, WE need this match. Just imagine Owens wearing H's blood as a mask and then killing him with the sledgehammer and beating him at Mania wens3 

God, the next few months are going to be amazing. I hope Sami somehow get involved and we can get a Steenricho reunion down the line


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Donnie said:


> HES BACK wens3
> 
> 
> Now that the idea of Owens vs H has been said a few times I now realise I NEED this match, you need, WE need this match. Just imagine Owens wearing H's blood as a mask and then killing him with the sledgehammer and beating him at Mania wens3
> ...


I could definitely see KO becoming a super anti-hero from this. Seems like a perfect scenario to do so, almost too perfect. Facing the McMahon family guarantees virtually no allies, but if Sami gets punished for Owens' actions simply by association, I wouldn't be surprised if they team up.

Now, I'm off to watch some old Steen PWG matches. First up, Steen Wolf Ladder Match.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> I could definitely see KO becoming a super anti-hero from this. Seems like a perfect scenario to do so, almost too perfect. Facing the McMahon family guarantees virtually no allies, but if Sami gets punished for Owens' actions simply by association, I wouldn't be surprised if they team up.
> 
> Now, I'm off to watch some old Steen PWG matches. First up, Steen Wolf Ladder Match.


:lenny2 Maybe we get a segment where Vince and co beat the shit out Owens and make little Owen watch and Sami being his godfather and all round good brother makes the save and he and Kev get back together. SO many ways this can go and I don't think I've been this excited for a storyline. 

:done That return and Guerrilla Warfare match


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Donnie said:


> :done That return and Guerrilla Warfare match


Quite possibly the greatest moment in company history. Never really dug that Fear match, though.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

KO is awesome at portraying a sadistic fuck.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope it went down exactly like this backstage when they planned it:

VKM: OK, I'm going to come out and do a promo that basically immasculates you. Now, how can we get the heat on you to put you over? Keeping in mind that I'm 72 years old.

KO: How about I legit headbutt your old ass and bust your melon open hardway? And then keep beating on you until I get tired of it?

VKM: I love you, man.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Amazing segment until Steph came out. Seriously, do NOT get her involved in this feud.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The comeback of Kevin Steen from ROH!!!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cooper09 said:


> Amazing segment until Steph came out. Seriously, do NOT get her involved in this feud.


You think she'd at least be a little scared of Owens' instability, but NOPE.

Sooooooo tough getting in his face like that.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Was going to start this post off with one of those "they'll run this to the ground etc. etc." and they will, which is why I haven't really been watching lately except for the occasional vídeos of the shows on their page, but I've gotten bored with even that sort of complaining. For now,

H
O
L
Y

S
H
I
T

That was great :mark That headbutt might just make Vince start booking decently again, he got FUCKED UP. Felt that Steen aura coming out, some Satsui no Hado shit. Just another reminder that when Owens wants to and they'll let him, he can be fucking amazing.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

You can tell Vince told Kevin to headbutt him as hard as he could right before he did it. They were talking to each other, and Vince must have wanted him to as hard as he could.


----------



## THEYDONTWANTNONE (Dec 30, 2016)

Ahh man, why the hell are they headbutting each other. If Vince is perfectly fine then this is one of the best angles we've seen in quite some time but damn if we find out he's legit hurt then I don't know.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Are people seriously thinking KO is the SCSA type in this storyline cause he isn't. Their will be no team up with Sami.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Well this at least shows Owens is probably liked by Vince, Vince himself trusted Owens to headbutt him stiffly. Also THIS should have been the Owens with the Universal title, not pussy Owens who runs away at every match.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Cooper09 said:


> Amazing segment until Steph came out. Seriously, do NOT get her involved in this feud.


Maybe she's more involved in all this than we think?

Maybe she's the brains behind all of this?

But from the looks of it, it looks like a rehash of the Orton - McMahon storyline where Orton loses his cool (because of IED) and attacks McMahon leading to him attacking Stephanie leading to the God awful match with the moronic son-in-law at WM 25.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Gotta respect Vince McMahon. Even at his age, he's willing to take punishment for the sake of entertainment.

On that note, psycho heel Kevin is the best Kevin. That headbutt and splash looked devastating as hell. I'm really looking forward to how they're going to handle this in the coming weeks.


----------



## Edgehead91 (Dec 7, 2016)

Sick headbutt!!
I was cheering him on though because Vince is an old cunt.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

deadcool said:


> Maybe she's more involved in all this than we think?
> 
> Maybe she's the brains behind all of this?


I was thinking Triple H, since he did give KO the U Title, its his plans to get rid of the McMahons or at least injure them, have his buddy RD write SDL, and have Jason Jordan pretend to be Angle's son so Triple H can unite the Universe in his vision and his vision only lol.

Or maybe KO will get allies in Rusev, Ziggler, and maybe Orton to take out the McMahons, like Orton almost did '09 .


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Kevin just knocked some booking sense into that old man!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

RamPaige said:


> I wouldn't even be surprised if Vince told Kevin to legit headbutt him.


Ofc he did.

I remember this interview.. dont remember with who it was though, but the wrestler said their first meeting with Vince was when he was in his office and wanted the guy to have some attitude and proceed to show to a dummy in his office and he tackled the dummy down and beat it and told the wrestler that this is what you need to be doing.

And according to the wrestler he was like "did that just happen?" :lol


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

deadcool said:


> Maybe she's more involved in all this than we think?
> 
> Maybe she's the brains behind all of this?


It honestly wouldn't suprise me. Heaven forbide Owens could be doing this all on his own but that moron has to be pulling the strings.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Damn, he really laid that one in.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

throwing everything at owens arent they 
goldberg, jericho, styles, shane, vince ??


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

K O haha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Just say now. Owens just legitimised himself as the top heel in the company. It was a despicable act, the bastard. Well actually I cheered when Vince went down for the third time :lol. It's all booking end of day. That is the only thing Wwe needs to improve on. And this segment prooved that.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

That's the Kevin Fucking Owens that I want. Finally something good on SD.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Blimey.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

I felt sorry for Vince but that was an awesome segment.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Reminder


----------



## RippedOnNitro (Apr 29, 2015)

Finally something worth watching on that show!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

10/10 Segment.

Gonna look bad in highsight because McMahon's are now gonna dominante Smackdown......AGAIN.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I was expecting a popup-powerbomb, but definitely didn't expect a fucking frog splash. Dear God...


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

Nah, he didn't kill Vince. There was no Pop-Up Powerbomb on the apron.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

This is a pretty huge angle for Owens. I would like him to destroy Shane and then power bomb Stephanie to set a match up against HHH.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

What I liked best about it was that they did not just paint over Vince feuding with Shane when he came back, they just didn't reference it. The issue was Owens playing his best Cartman and disrespecting the McMahon name and threatening the billionaire and his company, giving Vince his issue with Owens. As Vince the character has established he doesn't care about Shane, and that line about Shane not finishing the job for the suspension was a good extension of that.

The irritating thing about this is they just properly established Owens in one night (not to discredit all Kevin's great work before in WWE such as with Jericho etc) when they booked him like the chicken sh*t heel when he had his title run after being gifted it. But hey, who cares. That's the past, Kevin is on the rise. My after thought though with Steph showing up; Kevin/HHH as Haitch's Mania match? I don't want it, but I have more than a hunch that is where this is heading.

*CAG just said the HHH thing just before me, so kudos.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Catsaregreat said:


> This is a pretty huge angle for Owens. I would like him to destroy Shane and then power bomb Stephanie to set a match up against HHH.


surely owens would be the babyface there, if anyone every actually deliberately gives steph what she deserves on screen they'll be the most over face in the company


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That was an awesome segment. Vince put Kevin Owens over huge because we dont see many guys get the honor of beating up the boss on TV. And kudos for Vince for taking that frog splash too.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

At this stage Vince might become the Incontinent Champion.


re-read it


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

This has made the UK news :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Heath V said:


> There are few people in this world I like more than Vince McMahon, if I was front row I would not be going home with my family tonight. I would have hopped the guardrail and beat the hell out of Kevin until security pulled me off and I'm not joking.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

After recent events I'm not sure about the headbutt.

Other than that it was OK, but Owens looked more scared than anything afterwards. That sorta killed it a bit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wens3 :mark:

I'm not the biggest fan of :vince3 but you gotta respect the fact he takes more/better bumps than most of the roster. The dude is fucking 72.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cooper09 said:


> Amazing segment until Steph came out. Seriously, do NOT get her involved in this feud.


It is happening. She is going to be involved. HIAC is almost a month away, so she'll be part of the build up.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Kevin Owens is the fucking man, last night definitely proved that he is the best in the company.

The guy has everything, the full package, that was the Kevin Owens we know and love.

I can't stop watching that head butt, it was glorious!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Vince McMahon broke his own no blood policy...

- Vic


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Headliner said:


> :vincecry
> 
> Dude is more man than most of the roster. He took a legit headbutt to the face which immediately made him bleed. Meanwhile I have to watch John Cena and others visibly put their hands up before they get hit with steel stairs and the way they do it looks sooooooo fake.


*Reminds me of when he got punted by Randy a good while back. 
If Vince wants to have an angle where he gets hit, he sure as hell will take that hit.*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

richyque said:


> Great segment, but worse has happened to vince back in the day.


Consider Vince's age and the fact that he took a legit headbutt which is controversial now in wrestling due to Shibata's injury. This is up there


----------



## domwwiles (Apr 3, 2017)

Vic Capri said:


> Vince McMahon broke his own no blood policy...
> 
> - Vic


That was the first thing I thought.....question is though did he fine himself or owens?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince is DIED :vince7


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Glad to see Owens with a mean streak again. Also glad to see someone other than the usual players get a big segment with Vince.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Vince too old for this. More sad than anything. Crowd was not even hot.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Vince vs. Shibata at next year's Mania :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He'll go back to being a fat geek in a few weeks.

Which is a shame because this is the Owens that is EXCELLENT - he plays this character SO well. When he plays this character and he cuts promos that genuinely make you feel uncomfortable. he's in a league of his own. They need to keep this up.

It wouldn't surprise me if this is all leads to a way of getting HHH in there and siding with Owens, leading to Shane vs. HHH or something though in all honesty.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*I like Owens, but beating up Vince isn't over anymore. Good segment, but nothing to get all worked up about. Owens isn't the first and certainly won't be the last to beat up Vince McMahon.*


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Heath V said:


> There are few people in this world I like more than Vince McMahon, if I was front row I would not be going home with my family tonight. I would have hopped the guardrail and beat the hell out of Kevin until security pulled me off and I'm not joking.


I would have absolutely loved to see you TRY and I'm not joking.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

JustAName said:


> I would have absolutely loved to see you TRY and I'm not joking.


Front row it wouldn't have been hard. Too bad the camera would have immediately panned away unlike old WCW days.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

tbh I haven't watched SD in a long time. I've only caught the Bobby Roode matches and segments. However, hearing about this headbutt got me to watch. Good on you Vince.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

KO :dead3 for the first time since he got drafted he was exactly the kind of sadistic bitch that I loved, kudos to Vince because that heatbutt looked brutal, maybe it's because of these that the old man can't book for shit anymore :mj2



Heath V said:


> There are few people in this world I like more than Vince McMahon, if I was front row I would not be going home with my family tonight. I would have hopped the guardrail and beat the hell out of Kevin until security pulled me off and I'm not joking.


Imagine being this delusional and thinking all of this was real :lmao You're something else :mj4


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Tempest said:


> Imagine being this delusional and thinking all of this was real :lmao You're something else :mj4


Imagine you being this delusional thinking I actually think it is 100% real life, get real.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Imagine you being this delusional thinking I actually think it is 100% real life, get real.


Coming from the dude who would've jumped the guardrail just to beat a guy who plays a bad role on a wrestling show.

Oh lord :kobe12

Go to bed pls.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Tempest said:


> Coming from the dude who would've jumped the guardrail just to beat a guy who plays a bad role on a wrestling show.
> 
> Oh lord.
> 
> Go to bed pls.


Not that I give a shit but you seem to have a real problem I'm beginning to notice. Get over yourself or don't respond. And no time for sleep I'm at work making the big bucks reading your ignorant posts.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

That was a very good sell job from Vince, Did a great job of putting Owens over however nothing will beat the way he sold Roman's superman punch, I genuinely thought he was dead after lying there completely motionless for 10 minutes straight.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Does this bring back HHH to go after KO? HHH could say how KO disappointed him along with disrespect, etc. Pretty similar to Seth when HHH turned on him.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Imagine you being this delusional thinking I actually think it is 100% real life, get real.


Imagine us all being delusional about who's being delusional in such a way where we really weren't delusional before but instead became delusional through a process beginning with us not thinking we were delusional.

Yeah. Imagine that.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

rennlc said:


> Imagine us all being delusional about who's being delusional in such a way where we really weren't delusional before but instead became delusional through a process beginning with us not thinking we were delusional.
> 
> Yeah. Imagine that.


Isn't that special...


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

Too dangerous for Bryan to work a limited one-off match with Miz at Mania, but it's cool for 72 year old Vince to eat Shibata headbutts :sip


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

damn did that headbutt ever look awesome.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

I still can't get over that head butt. We give Vince a lot of shit on here, but there's no denying his commitment to the company. At 70+ years old he took the hardest and most legit bump I've seen in quite some time just to revive SD and get KO over in the process. And the most remarkable thing is he didn't even have to do that. 

After last night, I don't want to hear bitching from either roster about anything for a while. They all need to take note, this is how you step up and take one for the team. I know this is a different thing all together, but I don't want to hear any more superstars complaining about trivial shit like getting asked for an autograph at the airport or whatever. Just shut the fuck up already. If the old geezer can take a brutal bump to the head like that, everyone else should do their part and go the extra mile regardless of what it is. Either that, or get the hell out of the way and let someone else who is hungry for an opportunity step up and make this a compelling product again.


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

as i ve said before
they are very high on Owens, when vince invests blood on you, you are a made man
and KO deserves this spot


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

How the hell was the crowd not going nuts when this happened though? I was pretty disappointed in that.


----------



## Hehe Hoho (Sep 27, 2016)

Fat guy kicked buff,built 72 year old man.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I am appalled by all people on this thread praising Vince's actions or this particular angle.

This whole angle proved to me that WWE's Wellness and Health policies for talent are a joke.

What kind of a 72 year old moron goes to a guy in mid 30's (who is a lot stronger than an average man his size), and tells him to head butt him? What kind of a doctor would clear this?

A head butt hurts the giver and the receiver, and leaves both parties prone to concussions. There is a freakin concussion lawsuit going on with the WWE (and I can see the plaintiff's points). 

Wrestling is a work; a con. Where angles and matches are held/shot while not hurting either party especially long term. Instead this idiot does this. What about all those BS speeches he gave in which he said that no blood is allowed because of sponsors?

The way I see it, Vince is a hypocrite who doesnt care about anybody or anything as long as he gets what he wants.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

That was awesome


----------



## TheKevinOwensShow (Aug 31, 2016)

The Kevin Owens show is in effect lol


----------



## Michael Scofield (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope Vince doesn't become more senile after the headbutt.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Surely it's just a matter of time until KO is World Champion again. Sometime next year for sure.


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope that the Word Wrestling Entertainment will bring back the Three Stages of Hell for the match between Kevin Owens and Shane McMahon. I do not have any idea what the first two matches could be, but the final one where the Cell is being lowered could be the actual Hell in a Cell Match. Maybe the first stage could be a Falls Count Anywhere match and then it could be something for the NeXT stage, and then the third stage is Hell in a Cell Match.

Or they could make the cell extreme with barbed wire attached or something other extreme.

I just feel this match NEEDS something different from a normal Hell in a Cell Match.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

lol at geeks whining about vinces well being. its still real to you dammit


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Fantastic!

So who does Owens get fed to?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Miss Sally said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> So who does Owens get fed to?


Probably Nakamura at the Rumble . Hopefully, though, it's the beginning of a rocket push to the world title.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

THANOS said:


> Probably Nakamura at the Rumble . Hopefully, though, it's the beginning of a rocket push to the world title.


how long would you go with it before putting the belt on him? i think itd have to be after mania maybe have nak take the belt off jinder, styles take the belt off nak at mania then owens takes the belt off styles 

that then leads to zayns underdog story


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

See THIS is how KO should be booked. Not as the cowardly heel who cannot win anything on his own, like he was booked during his Universal Title reign. Now hopefully WWE doesn't screw it up by having him lose in the end.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BigDaveBatista said:


> how long would you go with it before putting the belt on him? i think itd have to be after mania maybe have nak take the belt off jinder, styles take the belt off nak at mania then owens takes the belt off styles
> 
> that then leads to zayns underdog story


That sounds logical and sound my friend. I would probably do that, but I don't really trust WWE to stick to that plan or write it well. Vince is so aloof, that he can't commit to anything other than his mancrush FOTC characters.

That is the ideal way to book it though. Or you could have Nak and AJ trade the title after Mania, before Owens takes it off Nak at SS 2018, so it's a fresh feud.

I'm kind of worried how they book Owens after this though, with Vince in charge, maybe he wants to give his boy a win, and the Owens push ends at HIAC.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

THANOS said:


> That sounds logical and sound my friend. I would probably do that, but I don't really trust WWE to stick to that plan or write it well. Vince is so aloof, that he can't commit to anything other than his mancrush FOTC characters.
> 
> That is the ideal way to book it though. Or you could have Nak and AJ trade the title after Mania, before Owens takes it off Nak at SS 2018, so it's a fresh feud.
> 
> I'm kind of worried how they book Owens after this though, with Vince in charge, maybe he wants to give his boy a win, and the Owens push ends at HIAC.


i cant remember the last time shane won a match tbh, i hope they dont put him over owens though that'd be poor writing. a loss with a few memorable hope spots is the best way

i don't want the title to be traded at the moment id like a nice long reign for someone who can carry it and keep it interesting (theyve totally botched jinder when they had to book him perfectly to have a shot) 

plus i don't want it to be a case of everyone can be champion, njpw does this so well, they can have people beat top guys to be credible whilast not being champ and the fans buy into it
something the e has to do better


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> See THIS is how KO should be booked. Not as the cowardly heel who cannot win anything on his own, like he was booked during his Universal Title reign. Now hopefully WWE doesn't screw it up by having him lose in the end.


I prefer my heel KO as the guy who's better than 90 percent of the roster cause he's a sadistic sick fuck. More of this please.


----------

